
Show HN: An Simple Hello World Angular 2 Application (Without Node) - antoaravinth
https://github.com/antoaravinth/hello-world-angular-2
======
EvanPlaice
Neat, this will work well for creating a Plunkr.

It's a PITA to setup Angular2 transpilation without WebPack/JSPM.

If you're interested, here's a demo setup for my custom Angular2 Markdown
component. It uses JSPM and Traceur for ES6+annotations transpilation.
[https://github.com/evanplaice/ng2-markdown-component-
demo](https://github.com/evanplaice/ng2-markdown-component-demo)

~~~
antoaravinth
Thanks ! Sure will checkout your project too.

